# OTA Status



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... so, we will give this a shot... To answer the "call" for a sticky, to avoid mulitple new posts

As of 11-28-2006 at 3:30pm
---------------

*Offical DirecTV (per directv.com)*: Late 2006
*DirecTV CSR via phone calls (no email confirmation)*: 2007 (Updated on 11/28/2006)

Based on my latest conversation (evening of 11-28-2006)
Nothing has change.... (even with the "latest" CSR information)

As I have said multiple times, there has never been a "date" OTA would be activated.
OTA is still on track to be activated fairly soon... but it won't be activated until it is ready to be.

Note: This thread is closed from responses... I will update it as I get more information... or can confirm any information sent to me via PM...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread Updated for 11-29-2006


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread Updated late 11-29-2006


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Released: In version 0x104 on 12/7/2006


----------

